# Download Geschwindigkeit nur am PC extrem schlecht



## vh789 (19. März 2016)

Hi,
bei meinem PC ist seit neulich einfach die Downloadgeschwindigkeit langsam. Ich habe sehr viele Tests mit dem Ookla Speedtest durchgeführt und der Download ist von früheren ca. 30Mbps auf 9-10 gesunken, der Upload ist aber bei 9Mbps geblieben.
Am Anfang dachte ich, dass es an meinem Powerline Adapter (Fritz 500e) liegt, dann habe ich allerdings einen anderen Computer an den 500e angeschlossen und wieder 30Mbps Download erreicht. Ich habe den PC dann direkt an den Router angeschlossen und auch dort war die Geschwindigkeit sehr langsam. Ich habe dann mein MB eingeschickt, da ich schon vorher mit der Mac Adresse des Onboard LANs Probleme hatte. Mindfactory hat mir dann ein komplett neues MB geschickt, aber die Downloadgeschwindigkeit ist immer noch langsam. Ich habe als letzten Test noch einen anderen Powerline Adapter (TP Link AV 500) angeschlossen und hier war der Download sogar um ca. 4Mbps höher, aber das ist immer noch nicht gut. Bei anderen Geräten im Netzwerk ist die Geschwindigkeit normal.
Wenn ich mit meinem Handy eine USB Tethering Verbindung herstelle habe ich eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 25Mbps.
Link zu einem der Speedtests: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Leitung: 50k, Telekom VDSL, Router: Fritz
Natürlich habe ich schon alles neu gestartet und die Treiber neu installiert, ich weiß jetzt aber einfach nicht mehr weiter.
Wisst ihr was ich da machen könnte oder woran das liegt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2016)

Kontrolliere bitte, ob dein Netzwerkcontroller den Übertragungsmodus auf 100 MBit Vollduplex oder höher eingestellt hat (Geräte-Manager --> Netzwerkadapter --> Eigenschaften --> Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit). Da deine Werte beide knapp unter 10 MBit sind könnte es sein, dass hier fälchlischerweise das Netzwerk nur auf 10 MBit statt 100 oder 1000 steht.


----------



## vh789 (19. März 2016)

Ich habe grad mal nachgeschaut und es steht da: 1,00 Gbit/s Vollduplex


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2016)

Ok, das ist in Ordnung so.
Hmmm da es nur an deinem PC so langsam ist und an anderen Geräten nicht und dein PC bereits getauscht wurde in allen dafür relevanten Teilen (Board) wirds so langsam etwas rätselhaft das stimmt. Spontan fällt mir da grade auch nichts ein.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (19. März 2016)

Ist eventuell das Lan-Kabel defekt? Oder wurde auch mal ein anderes verwendet?
Habe selbst schon ein 5 Tage altes Lan-Kabel durch einen Knick zerstört!


----------



## Filmrissverleih (19. März 2016)

Hi.

Besorg dir mal eine PCIe-LAN Karte, gibts z.B. bei Amazon ab 10,85€. 
Wenn es damit schneller wird oder nicht, kann man das Problem weiter eingrenzen.


----------



## D0pefish (19. März 2016)

Vielleicht liegt es ja doch am Router? Mal Bandbreitenbegrenzungen für bestimmte LAN-Ports, Geräte oder IP's gemacht? (gespeicherte Geräte, die dann immer die selbe IP zugewiesen bekommen in  der Weboberfläsche löschen ggf. neue oder dynamische IP zuweisen) Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen bzw. die aktuelle Firmware egal ob schon eingespielt nochmal frisch herunterladen + flashen.


----------



## vh789 (20. März 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ist eventuell das Lan-Kabel defekt?


Habe es gerade mit einem anderen Kabel ausprobiert und das gleiche Ergebnis bekommen.


----------



## vh789 (20. März 2016)

Filmrissverleih schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Besorg dir mal eine PCIe-LAN Karte, gibts z.B. bei Amazon ab 10,85€.
> Wenn es damit schneller wird oder nicht, kann man das Problem weiter eingrenzen.



Ok ich werde mir mal eine bestellen und dann schreiben obs etwas verändert


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (20. März 2016)

Meldet Windows bei der Problembehebung irgendwas oder hast du das auch schon alles ohne Ergebnis benutzt?


----------



## Devils-Child (20. März 2016)

welches lan kabel benutzt du? hast du die fritzbox auf power oder greenmode eingetsellt?


----------



## vh789 (21. März 2016)

Also sorry erstmal dass ich nicht allen antworten konnte, aber das Problem ist jetzt gelöst:
Ich habe gestern noch ein paar Speedtests gemacht und habe nochmal meinen anderen PC am LAN Stecker angeschlossen. Jetzt war das Internet auch an dem PC langsam. Also habe ich den LAN Stecker an eine andere Steckdose gesteckt und hatte auf einmal wieder meine volle Geschwindigkeit. Das habe ich dann bei allen Steckdosen im Zimmer ausprobiert und nur die, an der mein PC immer war, ist anscheinend auf einmal "langsam" geworden. Ich habe das nicht vorher getestet, weil ich ja eigentlich früher immer eine gute Downloadgeschwindigkeit erreicht habe. Anscheinend kann sich das verändern...
Auf jeden Fall habe ich mir jetzt ein langes Ethernet Kabel bestellt, das ich dann von einer anderen Steckdose zu meinem PC verlegen werde und das Thema ist gelöst

Danke für all eure Antworten


----------

